#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Learn Thai Language >  >  pimsleur lao download

## gymboy34

hi all,
i wanna download (torrent) pimsleur lao for free somewhere.
but so far wherever i've found it they've asked for some sort of payment.
so does anyone know some torerent web-site where you can download for free?

cheers
gymboy4

----------


## BobR

Check the software stores in Tucom in Pattaya,  they will likely have it on a cd/or dvd for about 100 Baht.  I got the Thai version there.

----------


## sabai sabai

How many lessons in your Thai one Bob ?

I got one off the Pirate Bay with 30 lessons

----------


## gymboy34

> Check the software stores in Tucom in Pattaya, they will likely have it on a cd/or dvd for about 100 Baht. I got the Thai version there.


cheers for the suggeation but i dont live near tukcom pattaya.

----------


## sabai sabai

Did you look at this Gymboy ?

Torrent Reactor - The most active torrents on the web

I think you have to sign up

----------


## gymboy34

> Did you look at this Gymboy ?
> 
> Torrent Reactor - The most active torrents on the web
> 
> I think you have to sign up


you have to sign up and make a payment.
the second part i dont want to do.

----------


## wayland

What are you talking about? As of July 2015, Pimsleur does not make a Lao version of their language program.

----------

